# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Αναγνωρισημότητα, Διαφήμιση και Ενημέρωση γιά το AWMN/ΑΜΔΑ

## ChoOSeN

Τώρα τελευταία έχω παρατηρίσει πολύ κόσμο που ξεκινάει να στήνει το δικό του prive δίκτυο...
Αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως στο ότι πολύς είναι ο κόσμος που δέν γνωρίζει το δίκτυό μας και τις υπηρεσίες του, που πάνω απ'όλα είναι μή κερδοσκοπικό.
Κατά την άποψή μου θα ήταν μία πολύ καλή λύση για την επέκταση του δικτύου μας η διαφήμιση. Όταν λέω διαφήμιση δέν εννοώ κάτι πολύ προχωριμένο όπως σε ραδιοφωνικούς ή τηλεοπτικούς σταθμούς, αλλά μια φθηνή και περπατημένη μέθοδος.
Είναι γνωστά σε όλους μας τα διαφημιστικά χαρτιά που συχνά συναντάμε κάτω απο τις πόρτες μας, μας τα δίνουν έξω απο το μετρό, έξω απο μεγάλα αστικά μαγαζιά κλπ.
Δέν είναι μεγάλο το κόστος εκτύπωσης και ούτε δύσκολο το μοίρασμά τους.

Πιστευώ οτι θα βοηθούσε αρκετά στην επέκταση του δικτύου μας και επίσης θα βοηθούσε τον χρήστη να μάθει κάτι περισσότερο πάνω στα δίκτυα και τους Η/Υ μπαίνωντας στο δίκτυό μας...

Πείτε την άποψή σας. Μου αρέσει πάντως πολύ σαν ιδέα... 
 :: 

*
Επεξεργάστηκε από fon_hussan (23:25,03/08/07): Άλλαξε λίγο ο τίτλος της ενδιαφέρουσας αυτής συζήτησης περιλαμβάνοντας και λέξεις/κλειδία που προέκυψαν κατά την πορεία της συζήτησης....(μπήκαν στον τίτλο αλφαβητικά).*

----------


## pikos

καλό θα ήταν να γινόταν κάποιο banner exchange αλλά δεν μας αφήνει η altec  ::

----------


## mbjp

γιατι;!;!

----------


## socrates

Έχει συζητηθεί πάρα πολλές φορές το συγκεκριμένο θέμα...

Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο είναι η αναγνωρισημότητα (και όχι η διαφήμιση). Η αναγνωρισημότητα είναι κοντά στην διαφήμιση (η καλύτερα θα το έλεγα προβολή) αφού το ένα εξυπηρετεί το άλλο (πχ αν δείξει το έργο που κάνουμε μια εκπομπή στην τηλεόραση).

Για να γίνω περισσότερο κατανοητός αν είχαμε να επιλέξουμε να διαφημιστούμε μεταξύ ενός περιοδικού life style ευρείας αναγνωσιμότητας και ενός τεχνικού περιοδικού με πολύ μικρότερο κοινό αναγνωστών θα προτιμούσα το 2ο χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.

----------


## wiresounds

Σωστά είναι αυτά που λες Σωκράτη.
Ωστόσο για εμάς τους καμένους είναι life style η ταρατσάδα.  ::

----------


## dti

Η προσέλκυση ολοένα και περισσοτέρων μελών μπορεί να γίνει με πολλούς τρόπους (βλέπε συνεργασία με πανεπιστήμια, ερευνητικούς φορείς, ΚτΠ, ΕΕΤΤ, περιοδικά, Τύπος, τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση, κλπ. κλπ.). 
Έχουν χαθεί πολλές ευκαιρίες και λίγες αξιοποιήθηκαν.
Ας προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μας για το καλύτερο δυνατό.
Η καινούργια νομοθεσία που μας καλύπτει και επιτρέπει ελεύθερα την ανάπτυξη δικτύων wi-fi θα πρέπει να είναι το κύριο όπλο μας.

----------


## dti

> Για να γίνω περισσότερο κατανοητός αν είχαμε να επιλέξουμε να διαφιμηστούμε μεταξύ ενός περιοδικού life style ευρείας αναγνωσιμότητας και ενός τεχνικού περιοδικού με πολύ μικρότερο κοινό αναγνωστών θα προτιμούσα το 2ο χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη.


Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις οτι υπάρχει κόσμος "τεχνικά ενεργός" στην Αθήνα που δεν ακούσει τίποτε για το awmn;
Μετά από 4 χρόνια, μάλλον ελαχιστότατοι πρέπει να είναι αυτοί...

Αντίθετα, υπάρχουν πάμπολλα περιοδικά, εφημερίδες, εκπομπές ενημερωτικές κλπ. κλπ. που έχουν κοινό που μπορεί να μην είναι τεχνικά κατηρτισμένο, αλλά:
- θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει κι αυτό με τον τρόπο του
- θα είχαμε πολύ λιγότερες αντιδράσεις από "κακούς γείτονες"
- θα βρίσκαμε πολύ πιο εύκολα ταράτσες για φιλοξενία των κόμβων μας, ειδικά σε δύσκολες περιοχές χωρίς εναλλακτικές διαδρομές (βλέπε περίπτωση Πολυδένδρι, Αγ. Μερκούριος, links προς Εύβοια).

----------


## NetTraptor

Αλήθεια αυτά τα αυτοκόλλητα τι έγιναν….? Δώστε μια κούτα από δαύτα… και το άλλο στο ΕΚΦ μου άρεσε… μπορεί κάποιος να το αναπαραγάγει για τα hotspot…  ::

----------


## mbjp

> Αλήθεια αυτά τα αυτοκόλλητα τι έγιναν….? Δώστε μια κούτα από δαύτα… και το άλλο στο ΕΚΦ μου άρεσε… μπορεί κάποιος να το αναπαραγάγει για τα hotspot…


μετα απο τους διαφορους κοκκινους & πρασινους συνδεσμους, ηρθε η σειρα μας να γεμισουμε με αυτοκολλητα τις πινακιδες σημανσης στους δρομους  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

@dti Στον όρο "τεχνικά ενεργός" που ανέφερες μπορούμε να συμπεριλάβουμε πάρα πολλές κατηγορίες. Προσωπικά γνωρίζω άτομα που θα τα έβαζα στην κατηγορία "τεχνικά ενεργός" που θα μπορούσαν να προσφέρουν πολλά στο awmn αλλά δεν το γνώριζαν (-> το έμαθαν μετά από μένα  ::  ).

Στο δίκτυο μπορούν (και έχουν ήδη προσφέρει) και άλλες κατηγορίες όχι απαραίτητα τεχνικές.

----------


## NetTraptor

Εγώ πάντως έβαλα αυτό έξω από το σπίτι μου…  ::

----------


## socrates

[ΟΤ] Αυτό θα έπρεπε να το έβαζε ο ysam μια εποχή  ::  και θα είχε κάθε λόγο να το κάνει [/ΟΤ]

----------


## sotiris

> Ειλικρινά πιστεύεις οτι υπάρχει κόσμος "τεχνικά ενεργός" στην Αθήνα που δεν ακούσει τίποτε για το awmn;
> Μετά από 4 χρόνια, μάλλον ελαχιστότατοι πρέπει να είναι αυτοί...


Δεν ξέρω εάν στον όρο "τεχνικά ενεργός" είναι οι μηχανικοί (ηλεκτρολόγοι, μηχανολόγοι,πολιτικοί,τηλεπικοινωνιακοί, αρχιτέκτονες, κλπ)....αλλά σε μια συνάντηση που είχα πρόσφτα, στο πλαίσιο μιας εκδήλωσης....ελάχιστα άτομα γνώριζαν το awmn....αντιθέτως ήταν πλήρως ενήμεροι για το wifi, hotspot, Σύνταγμα, Δήμοι, κλπ.
Οι άνθρωποι μπορεί να μην είναι δικτυάδες, αλλά νομίζω ότι κατέχουν γνώσεις πάνω από το μέσο όρο, σχετικά με το χώρο.
Παρόντες ήταν και καμιά 10αριά admin των δικτύων μεγάλων τεχνικών εταιρειών....ούτε αυτοί ήξεραν τίποτα.
Ενδιαφέρον έδειξαν οι διευθυντές/managers των εταιριών όταν έμαθαν για τα χρηματοδοτούμενα που έτρεξαν και τρέχουν.

----------


## dti

> Εγώ πάντως έβαλα αυτό έξω από το σπίτι μου…


Παλιό...  ::  

Πάρε κάτι πιο ενδιαφέρον...  ::

----------


## dti

> Ενδιαφέρον έδειξαν οι διευθυντές/managers των εταιριών όταν έμαθαν για τα χρηματοδοτούμενα που έτρεξαν και τρέχουν.


Από αυτό το τελευταίο και μόνο συμπεραίνει κανείς πόσο εκτός τόπου, χώρου ...και χρόνου ήταν οι συγκεκριμένοι που αναφέρεις.  :: 
Γιατί διαφορετικά, θα είχαν κάνει τον κόπο να είναι περάσουν και να μας συναντήσουν σε αρκετές ημερίδες / εκθέσεις στις οποίες έδωσε το "παρών" το awmn τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## johnnie

Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη για "κόσμο".
Έχουμε ανάγκη για ανθρώπους με μεράκι και όρεξη και αυτοί τον ξέρουν τον
δρόμο για να έρθουν.
Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη banner ούτε φυσικά έχουμε ανάγκη την altec
Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη για φυλλάδιο ούτε για pop-up
Δέν θέλουμε να κάνουμε τα nodes μας 25000, θέλουμε να κάνουμε τα υπάρχονται 10000 όλα ενεργά.
Οι διαφημίσεις είναι για τους ISP όχι για έναν σύλλογο που ΖΕΙ απο τους χρήστες του

----------


## Vigor

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBDO

----------


## acoul

> Πάρε κάτι πιο ενδιαφέρον...


έξυπνο

----------


## vangosg

Φίλε johhnie δεν ξέρουν όλοι τον δρόμο για να έρθουν. Πολλά άτομα δεν ξέρουν για το AWMN, ακόμα και απόφοιτοι ΑΕΙ Πληροφορικής. Άλλοι πιστεύουν πως είναι δύσκολο να συνδεθούν και δεν το προσπαθούν. 
Ίσως θα έπρεπε να γίνουν κάποιες παρουσιάσεις του AWMN σε ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ σχετικά με το αντικείμενο.

----------


## johnnie

> Φίλε johhnie δεν ξέρουν όλοι τον δρόμο για να έρθουν. Πολλά άτομα δεν ξέρουν για το AWMN, ακόμα και απόφοιτοι ΑΕΙ Πληροφορικής. Άλλοι πιστεύουν πως είναι δύσκολο να συνδεθούν και δεν το προσπαθούν. 
> Ίσως θα έπρεπε να γίνουν κάποιες παρουσιάσεις του AWMN σε ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ σχετικά με το αντικείμενο.




Βάγγο δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αν οι απόφοιτοι πληροφορικής δε ξέρουν το AWMN. Προβλημά τους αν πάλι δεν έχουν την διάθεση να ασχοληθούν.
Πιστεύω ότι το δρόμο τον βρίσκεις αν ψάχνεσαι και δεν κοιτάς μόνο τις φτηνές dsl.
Οι περισσότεροι απο αυτούς τους απόφοιτους σε ρωτούν με "πόσα κατεβάζεις" με δεύτερη ερώτηση "και πόσα λεφτά θέλει αυτό για να το βάλεις?".
Optional ατάκα: "Απο ασφάλεια τι λέει το wireless?"


Δεν τα έχεις ακούσει ακόμα αυτά Βάγγο για να καταλάβεις.
Έχω ήδη στήσει 6 κόμβους πελατών και έχω ενημερώσει για την κατάσταση άλλους 100. Μπορώ να σου πώ ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μετάνιωσα που έτρεξα και αγχώθηκα και τύπους αδιάφορους για την τεχνολογική μεριά του ζητήματος.Με παίρνουνε ακόμα μεσημεριάτικα και με ρωτάνε "Τι έγινε δε κατεβάζω ούτε έχω internet!"...

----------


## mbjp

> Μπορώ να σου πώ ότι σε πολλές περιπτώσεις μετάνιωσα που έτρεξα και αγχώθηκα και τύπους αδιάφορους για την τεχνολογική μεριά του ζητήματος.Με παίρνουνε ακόμα μεσημεριάτικα και με ρωτάνε "Τι έγινε δε κατεβάζω ούτε έχω internet!"...


αυτοι μονο κακο κανουν στο δικτυο

----------


## vangosg

Καλά η ερώτηση για την ασφάλεια είναι η κορυφαία. Σε μιά χώρα που παρακολουθούνται μέχρι και τα κινητά του πρωθυπουργού, υπάρχουν τύποι που φοβούνται μήπως κάποιος άλλος δει τις "άκρως απόρρητες" συνομιλίες τους στα "chat rooms" του internet.

----------


## sokratisg

> Καλά η ερώτηση για την ασφάλεια είναι η κορυφαία


Να ξεκινήσουμε να βάζουμε κρυπτογράφηση στα bb-links και στους πελάτες των APs;  ::   ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Εγώ πάντως έβαλα αυτό έξω από το σπίτι μου…


Α ρε τρελλαμένε!!!
 ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotiris
> 
> Ενδιαφέρον έδειξαν οι διευθυντές/managers των εταιριών όταν έμαθαν για τα χρηματοδοτούμενα που έτρεξαν και τρέχουν.
> 
> 
> Από αυτό το τελευταίο και μόνο συμπεραίνει κανείς πόσο εκτός τόπου, χώρου ...και χρόνου ήταν οι συγκεκριμένοι που αναφέρεις. 
> Γιατί διαφορετικά, θα είχαν κάνει τον κόπο να είναι περάσουν και να μας συναντήσουν σε αρκετές ημερίδες / εκθέσεις στις οποίες έδωσε το "παρών" το awmn τα τελευταία χρόνια.


Ερώτηση:
Μία εταιρεία μπορεί να θέλει να συνδεθεί στο Awmn για να ανταλλάσει αρχεία και βαριά αρχεία ίσως, με άλλες εταιρείες πελάτες της. Αυτό είναι θεμιτό? Της δίνουμε πρόσβαση? Αν όχι που είναι και το λογικο, θα μπορούσαμε να της δώσουμε αλλά να δώσει και εξοπλισμό για 3 πχ interfaces στην ταράτσα της. Βέβαια τότε θα συμπεριφερόμασταν εμείς σαν εταιρεία. Τι γίνεται με αυτό το θέμα? Θα βοηθούσε μία τέτοια κίνηση?
ΠΧ στου Ζωγράφου θα μπορούσε να το κάνει ο εργοδότης μου άνετα. Μία κεραία, 4 κάτοπτρα 4 feeders ταρατσοpc να βοηθηθεί το δίκτυο αλλά να βοηθηθεί ταυτόχρονα και η εταιρεία. Τι λέτε περί τούτου?

----------


## ALTAiR

Παίδες εγώ ήθελα να τυπώσω στη δουλειά μου μερικά αυτοκολλητάκια με το λογότυπο του AWMN, ποιός το έχει σχεδιάσει να μου το έδινε σε vector μορφή? Αρχείο Illustrator, Corel Draw ή όπου αλλού είναι σχεδιασμένο?

Όποιος ξέρει σχετικά ας μου στείλει ένα μύνημα και εγώ δε θα τον αφήσω έτσι, θα πάρει και αυτός το κάτι τις του!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Παίδες εγώ ήθελα να τυπώσω στη δουλειά μου μερικά αυτοκολλητάκια με το λογότυπο του AWMN, ποιός το έχει σχεδιάσει να μου το έδινε σε vector μορφή? Αρχείο Illustrator, Corel Draw ή όπου αλλού είναι σχεδιασμένο?
> 
> Όποιος ξέρει σχετικά ας μου στείλει ένα μύνημα και εγώ δε θα τον αφήσω έτσι, θα πάρει και αυτός το κάτι τις του!!!!


Το είχα σχεδιάσει σε ένα φύλλο χαρτί κατά την διάρκεια μιας συνεδρίασης του προηγούμενου Δ.Σ. του οποίου ήμουν μέλος, πριν δύο χρόνια.

Από αυτό το σχέδιο ο Κλαδάκης έκανε ένα αντίγραφο με το Illustrator. Αν το έχει ακόμα το αρχείο ας το ανεβάσει εδώ.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ALTAiR
> 
> Παίδες εγώ ήθελα να τυπώσω στη δουλειά μου μερικά αυτοκολλητάκια με το λογότυπο του AWMN, ποιός το έχει σχεδιάσει να μου το έδινε σε vector μορφή? Αρχείο Illustrator, Corel Draw ή όπου αλλού είναι σχεδιασμένο?
> 
> Όποιος ξέρει σχετικά ας μου στείλει ένα μύνημα και εγώ δε θα τον αφήσω έτσι, θα πάρει και αυτός το κάτι τις του!!!!       
> 
> 
> Το είχα σχεδιάσει σε ένα φύλλο χαρτί κατά την διάρκεια μιας συνεδρίασης του προηγούμενου Δ.Σ. του οποίου ήμουν μέλος, πριν δύο χρόνια.
> 
> Από αυτό το σχέδιο ο Κλαδάκης έκανε ένα αντίγραφο με το Illustrator. Αν το έχει ακόμα το αρχείο ας το ανεβάσει εδώ.


Thanx a lot. Κλαδάκης ακούει?

----------


## vmanolis

Αλήθεια. Τίποτα αυτοκόλλητα με το logo του AWMN υπάρχουν;  ::

----------


## Banzai

Ναι, η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο με το vector με ενδιαφερει και μενα ...  ::

----------


## basos

1. Η καλλιτερη διαφήμιση είναι ο καθενας στον κυκλο του (στομα με στόμα) για να μπορει να βαζει και ενα χερακι.
2. Νομίζω οτι το ζήτημα δεν είναι όλοι οι χρήστες του δικτύου να γίνουν γκουρού στα (ασύρματα) δίκτυα για να το χρησιμοποιησουν. Μπορεί για καποιους η ενασχοληση με το στησιμο κλπ να είναι σκοπός και μέσον αλλά για κάποιους αλλους μόνο μέσο (επικοινωνίας). Οπότε η λογική είναι να παροτρύνουμε καινούριες προσπάθειες σύνδεσης χωρίς να μας χαλάει που οι αλλοι δε γίνονται ΒΒ. Όσοι είναι να γίνουν θα γίνουν (με λίγο ίσως σπρώξιμο ή όταν οι ανάγκες αυξηθούν).
3. Για τις εταιρίες θα είμαι κατηγορηματικός : δε μπορούν να χρησιμοποιούν για τις ανάγκες τους (κέρδος) ένα ερασιτεχνικό, μη κερδοσκοπικό, ελεύθερο στην πρόσβαση δίκτυο. Εαν θελουν μπορούν να μισθώσουν μια γραμμή και γενικά να συνεργαστουν με μια αλλη ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ. Και φυσικά αυτο δεν απαγορεύεται δια του λόγου αλλα θα έλεγα εαν διαπιστωθεί με καποιο τρόπο κατάχρηση τέτοιου τύπου να γίνεται κοψιμο (κατοπιν διπλης εξακρίβωσης).

----------


## dti

> Αλήθεια. Τίποτα αυτοκόλλητα με το logo του AWMN υπάρχουν;


Συνήθως στις εκθέσεις έχουμε... Μου έχουν ξεμείνει 1-2 από την περσινή comdex-dte

----------


## Banzai

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Αλήθεια. Τίποτα αυτοκόλλητα με το logo του AWMN υπάρχουν; 
> 
> 
> Συνήθως στις εκθέσεις έχουμε... Μου έχουν ξεμείνει 1-2 από την περσινή comdex-dte


Χε χε χε, εχω ενα απο την εκθεση και θα διακοσμησει τον καινουριο μου ρουτερ συντομα ... 
No hard feelings ...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> καλό θα ήταν να γινόταν κάποιο banner exchange αλλά δεν μας αφήνει η altec


τι ακριβώς μας απαγορεύει?
όταν άκου απαγόρευση για μένα είναι απλά αφορμή για να το κάνω.

----------


## chrislsp

Εγώ είμαι κατά της διαφήμισης, γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή το δίκτυο έχει-προσπαθούν να συνδεθούν πολλά άσχετα άτομα με το χώρο (Βαλτε και εμένα μέσα αν θέλετε  ::  ) και αυτό μόνο πρόβλημα σε αυτούς που δε γνωρίζουν θα φέρει.Οπότε καλή ιδέα είναι, αν θέλετε να γίνει πιο γνωστό, μέσω κάποιου περιοδικού τεχνικού θέματος.Αν και από στόμα σε στόμα είναι πολύ καλύτερα γιατί εγώ για παράδειγμα δε το λέω σε άτομα που είναι άσχετα με το χώρο.

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

για μένα τώρα που απελευθερώθηκε η ταχύτητες του internet είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα φύγουν αρκετή Client, αυτή που δεν ήταν πραγματικά με την ιδέα του AWMN. 
τώρα το να έχουμε στις προσωπικές μας σελίδες banner για awmn ποιος το απαγορεύει?

----------


## ALTAiR

Προτιμότερο είναι να μπει κάποιος που είναι άσχετος με το χώρο και να το θέλει πολύ, παρά ο σχετικός που θα το κάνει για επίδειξη, αγγαρεία κλπ
Ο οποίος κάποια στιγμή θα τα κατεβάσει όλα και θα αφήσει και μια τρύπα πίσω.
Πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τώρα καλά εξελίσσεται το AWMN και μεγαλώνει βατά και συνειδητά, δε χρειάζεται διαφημίσεις... 
Banners μέσα στις ιστοσελίδες των χρηστών θα ήτανε το καλύτερο.

----------


## ggeorgan

Η διαφήμιση δεν χρειάζεται μόνον για να προσελκύσει κανείς νέους, αλλά και για να διατηρήσει το ενδιαφέρον παλαιών που για πολλούς λόγους μπορεί να ατονήσει. Γι' αυτό πρέπει να γίνεται συνέχεια. Βέβαια η κατάλληλώτερη διαφήμιση για τα ασύρματο δίκτυο είναι αυτή που γίνεται από τα μέλη, αλλά και οι άλλες μορφές έχουν τον ρόλο τους.

----------


## vmanolis

> Εγώ είμαι κατά της διαφήμισης, ...


Ποιος μίλησε για... διαφήμιση;  ::  
Όταν π.χ. κάποιος έχει ένα καπέλλο ή ένα αυτοκόλλητο στο αυτοκίνητό του που γράφει Ferrari ή F-16 Fighting Falcon, σημαίνει ότι τα διαφημίζει για να τα... προτιμήσουμε;  ::  
Απλά δείχνουμε μια προτίμιση ή γούστο σε κάτι, είτε το έχουμε ήδη είτε θα μας άρεσε να το έχουμε.  ::  
Αν τώρα κάποιος δεν θα του άρεσε να φαίνεται ότι π.χ. ανήκει στο AWMN, αυτό είναι... άλλο καπέλλο.  ::  
Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να είχα στο ΙΧ μου ένα αυτοκόλλητο του AWMN με το SSID μου... διακριτικά.  ::  
Ή γιατί όχι, ένα καπέλλο με το logo του AWMN μπροστά και το SSID μου από πίσω.  ::

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

σκέψου τώρα να τρακάρουν 2 αυτοκίνητα και να έχουν πάνω διακριτικά του awmn εε δεν θα τσακωθείς με τον άλλον, δεν θα σου πάει η καρδια. σκέψου μετά το τρακάρισμα να βγάλουν και κανένα BB μεταξύτους. όλα είναι πιθανά. πέρα από την πλακα ο αριθμός wind σε εμάς είναι όπως είναι στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες το SV1xxx η SQ1xxx είναι διακριτικό για να αναγνωρίζει ο ένας τον άλλον και αυτό δεν είναι θέμα επίδειξης αλλα επιβάλλεται σε μια κοινότητα pe τόσα μέλη.

----------


## socrates

> σκέψου τώρα να τρακάρουν 2 αυτοκίνητα και να έχουν πάνω διακριτικά του awmn εε δεν θα τσακωθείς με τον άλλον, δεν θα σου πάει η καρδια. σκέψου μετά το τρακάρισμα να βγάλουν και κανένα BB μεταξύτους. όλα είναι πιθανά. πέρα από την πλακα ο αριθμός wind σε εμάς είναι όπως είναι στους ραδιοερασιτέχνες το SV1xxx η SQ1xxx είναι διακριτικό για να αναγνωρίζει ο ένας τον άλλον και αυτό δεν είναι θέμα επίδειξης αλλα επιβάλλεται σε μια κοινότητα pe τόσα μέλη.


Γεγονός αλλά πρέπει να μας γίνει και κοινή αντίληψη.

*Δεν νοείται ΒΒ κόμβος ή CLIENT που να μην είναι δηλωμένος στο WIND*

----------


## vmanolis

> Γεγονός αλλά πρέπει να μας γίνει και κοινή αντίληψη.
> 
> *Δεν νοείται ΒΒ κόμβος ή CLIENT που να μην είναι δηλωμένος στο WIND*


Θα γίνει τελικά κάτι για τα του AWMN που λέμε; Καπελάκια, αυτοκόλλητα, πιθανόν μπλουζάκια, κλπ.  ::  
Μην αναγκαστούμε να προβούμε ο καθένας μεμονομένα σε δικές του "παραγγελίες" σε μαγαζιά του είδους. Δεν πάει.  ::

----------


## alexis-13

> Προτιμότερο είναι να μπει κάποιος που είναι άσχετος με το χώρο και να το θέλει πολύ, παρά ο σχετικός που θα το κάνει για επίδειξη, αγγαρεία κλπ
> Ο οποίος κάποια στιγμή θα τα κατεβάσει όλα και θα αφήσει και μια τρύπα πίσω.
> Πιστεύω ότι μέχρι τώρα καλά εξελίσσεται το AWMN και μεγαλώνει βατά και συνειδητά, δε χρειάζεται διαφημίσεις... 
> Banners μέσα στις ιστοσελίδες των χρηστών θα ήτανε το καλύτερο.


συμφωνω με τον ALTAiR και το ποιο σημαντικο στο awmn ειναι οτι αυτος που ασχολειται να ασχολειται επειδη το θελει..και εγω που ειμαι απο τον ιανουαριο στο awmn το γουσταρω παρα πολυ και θελω παντα να μαθαινω καινουργια πραγματα..οσον αφορα τις διαφιμισεις δεν το θεωρω αναγκαιο οποιος ενδιαφερθει θα το μαθει...

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Γεγονός αλλά πρέπει να μας γίνει και κοινή αντίληψη.
> 
> *Δεν νοείται ΒΒ κόμβος ή CLIENT που να μην είναι δηλωμένος στο WIND*
> 
> 
> Θα γίνει τελικά κάτι για τα του AWMN που λέμε; Καπελάκια, αυτοκόλλητα, πιθανόν μπλουζάκια, κλπ.  
> Μην αναγκαστούμε να προβούμε ο καθένας μεμονομένα σε δικές του "παραγγελίες" σε μαγαζιά του είδους. Δεν πάει.


(Άσχετο... δεν ξέρω γιατί έβαλες το quote μου το οποίο ήταν απάντηση σε κάτι άλλο που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω και θεωρώ πιο σημαντικό από τα μπλουζάκια)

Εγώ θα σας προτείνω κάτι πιο απλό... 

Βρείτε τιμές από διάφορα μαγαζιά για 50 ή/και 100 κομάτια για Polo μπλουζάκια, με κεντητό το σήμα (πιο μικρό κατά 30% από ότι ήταν στις τελευταίες παραγγελίες) και εμείς όπου είναι πιο φθηνά/καλά πάμε να τα πάρουμε και να τα διανήμουμε μέσω του συλλόγου.

Τόσες ομαδικές έχουν γίνει στον Forum σε αυτό θα κολήσουμε;

Θέληση να υπάρχει και χρόνος...

----------


## Spirit_Hellas

> Τόσες ομαδικές έχουν γίνει στον Forum σε αυτό θα κολήσουμε;
> Θέληση να υπάρχει και χρόνος...


έλα ντε  :: 
είδες καμια φορα πνιγόμαστε σε μια κουταλια νερά  :: 
για μένα θέλω XXXL xaax  ::

----------


## Neuro

Παρακαλώ διαβάστε εδώ: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=32097

----------


## ALTAiR

> Βρείτε τιμές από διάφορα μαγαζιά για 50 ή/και 100 κομάτια για Polo μπλουζάκια, με κεντητό το σήμα (πιο μικρό κατά 30% από ότι ήταν στις τελευταίες παραγγελίες) και εμείς όπου είναι πιο φθηνά/καλά πάμε να τα πάρουμε και να τα διανήμουμε μέσω του συλλόγου.
> 
> Τόσες ομαδικές έχουν γίνει στον Forum σε αυτό θα κολήσουμε;
> 
> Θέληση να υπάρχει και χρόνος...


Μπλουζάκι!!!

----------


## acoul

θα άλλαζα τον τίτλο της ενότητας από διαφήμιση του AWMN σε ενημέρωση σχετικά με το AWMN. Η διαφήμιση τις περισσότερες φορές είναι παραπληροφόρηση και στόχο έχει να κερδίσει πελάτες. Η ενημέρωση είναι σημαντική και ποτέ δεν βλάπτει ειδικά όταν δεν παραπληροφορεί ...

----------


## vmanolis

Τώρα που έρχεται το καλοκαίρι, μήπως υπάρχει στα σκαριά η εκτύπωση κάποιων T-shirt ;  ::  
Πρέπει να οργανωνόμαστε σιγά-σιγά.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Τώρα που έρχεται το καλοκαίρι, μήπως υπάρχει στα σκαριά η εκτύπωση κάποιων T-shirt ;  
> Πρέπει να οργανωνόμαστε σιγά-σιγά.


ε, ωραία τι το λες και δε το κάνεις; Μαζέψτε συμμετοχές!

----------


## sb-er

+1 μπλουζάκι ή καπελάκι για μένα...  ::

----------


## acoul

> ε, ωραία τι το λες και δε το κάνεις; Μαζέψτε συμμετοχές!


κάπου χρειαζόμαστε λίγο περισσότερο δουλειά στο κομμάτι του κοινωνικού πνεύματος και ευαισθησίας ... κομιούνιτι --> ανάδραση, συμμετοχή, καλέσματα και τα συναφή !!

----------


## NetTraptor

There you go

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=36921

----------


## acoul

Άη λάηκ !!!

----------

